# Adult 0.1 Beaded Lizard Heloderma Exasperatum for sale



## parabuthus (Mar 9, 2012)

CB16 Adult Female Heloderma Horridum Exasperatum for sale

Beautiful girl but with a baby on the way can’t keep her I’m afraid.
Loves food and baths, would prefer her to go to a home with a breeding male as this is a rare animal.

DWA holders only. £500 ONO.


----------



## parabuthus (Mar 9, 2012)

Now reduced to £300. This lizard needs a new home.


----------



## Bushman (May 15, 2012)

hi. is she still for sale?


----------

